# Solution connecting game console



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi there,
am had a sony tv kdl 40cx520
had a ps3 console
home theater box Philips hts5590.
to to connect the above so i can play with a better sound ?
thank you

Kind regards
davey


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Davey

Well since the PS3 does not have a Coax digital output and all the Phillips has is Coax you will require a converter. I suggest taking the digital optical output of the PS3 and connecting to a converter such as this - link here. You can then hook the output of that converter to the Coax input (Digital input listed as #3 in the user manual page 10) of the Phillips HTIB unit. The HTIB unit does not take any video sources and scale them to HDMI (meaning it won't send out the signal from its HDMI output).

A slightly cheaper but inferior (sound quality / surround wise) alternative is to use the analog inputs (the red/white inputs to the right of the Coax digital input) on the Phillips unit. Note that you will not get the benefits of digital signal (cleaner - less noise) and lack of true surround.

In order to get a video signal to the TV take the HDMI output from the PS3 and connect it directly to the TV. It's kinda late now but with the PS3 you already had a superior DVD/BR player so the player in the Phillips unit won't be used - only using it for the amplifier and such. Unless you only temporarily connect the PS3 to it or the PS3 is not yours or something like that.

For future planning I would suggest that the Phillips unit be replaced with a receiver capable of the latest surround codecs (if you do plan to upgrade that is). By searching the forums on this site and others like it you can find many suggestions for upgrade paths which would fit your budget.

Hope that works out for you.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2011)

Smurphy
many thanks however it is no chance to me to purchase the converter as Indonesia is out of the service.
.............
can you tel what the suitable AV amplifier fit for my philips hts 5590 ?

Regards:help:


----------

